# Real or Fake Sky King



## Robertriley (Oct 1, 2016)

Repop or Real.

I saw this posted somewhere and the guy states it's a real 1930's Skyking.  I tried to point out that I thought it was a repop and even sent photos or repop ads and real Skykings.  He won't budge on his ad.  I simply don't want the next buyer to be disappointed.  I'm 99% sure it's a faded out repop but I could be wrong since I'me not a tricycle guy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Pics not showing up, but being faded I'm sure its a repop.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2016)

http://www.airflowcollect.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2016)

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/15629-sky-king-tricycle-1936


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 1, 2016)

Repop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2016)

When in doubt, I usually go by the workmanship and materials used to determine whether an old trike or repop. If they seem too flimsy and/or cheaply made I know it's a repop. Real Sky King tricycles of the '30s were built pretty strong like most other ride on toys of the era. I've seen an adult (not me) ride a repop SK and have the front wheel bend up under his weight, and he wasn't that heavy. The real thing would have handled his weight without breaking like that. I have a repop myself and the paperwork that came with it specified only one rider should be on it. You know a real one from back then could easily take a second rider on the back step, as children often did.

Dave


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 7, 2016)

Here's one on Detroit Craigs.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5788533960.html

Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 7, 2016)

I was sure that it was a repop but the owner posted it here and I told him that it was a repop and he didn't want to pull his ad.  This is why I started this thread so buyers would be educated about it.  The ad is no longer up.


----------

